

Using Concentrate for the Pomodoro Technique on OS X - jseifer
http://jasonseifer.com/2010/02/08/using-concentrate-for-pomodoro

======
jrnkntl
I prefer to use the free pomodoro app together with Steve Lambert's
SelfControl

<http://pomodoro.ugolandini.com/> & <http://visitsteve.com/work/selfcontrol/>

